# puppy always lies down with bent legs



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie does the same thing. When she was spayed, the vet people asked if we wanted to have her hips checked while she was out. Then they noticed her lying like that. The vet assistant of thirty years said, not to bother. They had never seen a dog that could lie like that that had hip problems. Maddie is 16 months and still lies that way.

I wouldn't worry. But I'm interested to hear what others say.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Disco 8.5 years*

has been laying like that since she was a puppy. Vet says her hips are fine. Don't worry. Alex


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Frog dog! All our pups have done that when young.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Normal 'frog legs' style. Like others have said, a good sign there are no hip problems. Nearly all of our dogs past and present lay like that. 

Congratulations on a beautiful girl


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She never laid in the frog position but her front legs could go every which way. What I noticed first is in your second picture...that front leg tucked in. I wondered to but it was just her way. Her hips and legs were always just fine.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Froggie legs.

Our bulldog did that her whole life.

Hips were fine, just really cute!!!!

(Jack doesn't do froggie legs as he is too busy presenting his belly for rubbing)


----------



## presto2116 (May 7, 2013)

I am less worried about her hind legs. Her front legs are what concern me. I have seen many frog legs on other dogs, but never bent elbows like hers


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Normal! It has no correlation to good/bad hips. I think they just like it. Cracks me up when they do it with the front paws too.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie will lay like that also, and she hasn't had any joint problems. It is funny how much the position of the legs reveals about her mood.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker was my first Golden that did the frog leg thing. Never could grasp how he could be so comfortable in that position. My girls have never done it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks is 8 years old and has always laid on his stomach with his back legs frogged out


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

My boy lays like that too. I call it his broken wing when he has one leg out to the side and bent back. 
He also lays with his elbows sticking out. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup totally normal front and back legs
What a cutie pie!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles is 9 years old and very active, still doing agility and lays like that front and back and sometimes in worse looking ways all the time. We call her broken dog when she does, as it really doesn't look that natural but for her is obviously comfortable.


----------

